# Time for some new pix...



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)




----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

very nice, both car and pics


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Is that Bi-Xenons?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Is that Bi-Xenons? *


Yup, that would be bi-xenon. The inner pair of lights are actually pretty useless as they only come on if you quickly hi-beam somebody.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh didn't know that. Boy I learn something new everyday. By the way sweet ride. I should be getting mine mid-July except in Topaz! Keep it clean :O)


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks Rufus! Black looks great when it's clean, but it's hard to keep it that way...  Your car will look great in the Topaz/Gray combo. :thumb:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

It was a very hard decision between Black and Topaz! I had a Black car before this one so I thought I'd mix things up. I really like how the Black brings out the chrome trim around the rear windows. Very Sharp 

I just called today I'm still in step 150 (Production Started) They said it will be finished this Friday and I should have it mid-July.

Oh the agony


----------

